# Slightly different coolant issue - p00b6 code



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

dang crickets up in here


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

What is the code definition......?

Yes, the cooling fan is quite loud ........

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Is coolant for sure above the bottom hose when cold?

Cooling fan kicking into turbo mode is a failsafe...could be caused by a bad thermostat (don't think that's your case) or air in the system from low coolant and/or a water pump leak.

Mine occasionally smells near the tank when the engine's shut off and really hot (225+). The cap seal lets out a little vapor through a channel on the fender side of the tank.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> So I have read the various posts with coolant smell issues and mine is just a bit different so I was wondering if anybody had any insight. I am going to take it into the dealer since I'm still under powertrain warranty but I wanted to make sure i wasnt going to damage my car.
> 
> Initial symptom was slight coolant smell when car is stopped after running from outside the car, no smell in the cabin. Car thew PB00B6 code twice, cleared code both times and it hasn't come back in the last week. I checked the coolant level it looks a bit low but not bad. Tightened cap thinking maybe the guys at jiffy lube didnt put it on right.
> 
> ...


Hey gfxdave99,

Sorry you're experiencing this with your Cruze. If you need some help setting up your dealer visit feel free to reach out to us via PM. Please provide your name, contact information, VIN, current mileage, and preferred dealership. 

Sincerely, 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Erica)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

